# We certainly have Mixed Breeds



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Golden Retriever,Dachshund Mix???????? That should be interesting....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> Golden Retriever,Dachshund Mix???????? That should be interesting....


I knew a guy who had a Lab/Dachshund mix....looked just like a black lab, but shorter legs and a longer body....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob , we as well take mixes and for a while we had a boat load of them..... we have a few now ...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ooooh your gonna have to send me Marvin, Im in love! What absolute beauties, all of them. So sad that such beautiful doggies need homes. I volunteer in a animal shelter here (UK) and I we have luckily never had a golden or golden mix in else they would all be home with me right now..we get staffies though...lots and lots of staffies...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd love to get in touch with Ray Williams from chats, he has a golden/spaniel name Kelso and GRAPE's Trixie could be his twin sister!



Rob's GRs said:


> Good grief we are so loaded up with mixed breed Goldens right now at our Rescue. We take in Goldens and Golden Mixes, but as of right now we are 90% mixed.
> 
> You should see some of the combinations we have.......Golden Retriever,Spaniel ;Golden Retriever,Dachshund ;Golden Retriever,Standard Poodle ............
> 
> ...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> I'd love to get in touch with Ray Williams from chats, he has a golden/spaniel name Kelso and GRAPE's Trixie could be his twin sister!



And if I remember correctly he was considering a pal for Kelso. Maybe a PM on Chats is in order???


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Those GoldenDachsEagle pups are just too cute for words.

I hope you have good luck finding forever homes for all very soon.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I'd love to get in touch with Ray Williams from chats, he has a golden/spaniel name Kelso and GRAPE's Trixie could be his twin sister!


_Mylissyk_; When we all left CG I e-mailed some people as well of the switch and gave them GRF link. He was one of them but I never heard back or have seen him here.

_Maggie's Mom_, we too go through times of few mixes and more pure Goldens as well. I guess it just depends on who needs help at the time there might be an open foster. Or not all rescue can take in mixes either, so some of these came by way of other rescues. Is this how you get some of your mixes?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob..... ours come by .... many are in shelters and when they call us for a golden they mention the mix and usually there on there finals days


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awe..they are so cute. I noticed a lot of them say they need a fenced in yard. Is that a requirement? I would have loved to rescue but I was under the impression that I would have been turned down because of that.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

A fenced in yard in not a general requirment for our rescue. The need for fencing, or no fencing, is based upon each case. 

We have adopted out many dogs, that were not in need of fencing, to people without fencing.

If you are ever interested in getting a rescue dog, but do not have a fenced in yard, contact the rescues you are interested in and see what their requirements for fencing is.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> A fenced in yard in not a general requirment for our rescue. The need for fencing, or no fencing, is based upon each case.
> 
> We have adopted out many dogs, that were not in need of fencing, to people without fencing.
> 
> If you are ever interested in getting a rescue dog, but do not have a fenced in yard, contact the rescues you are interested in and see what their requirements for fencing is.


Thanks...I was just wondering. We have 3 dogs now, A 13 yr old cockapoo and a 13 yr old eskipoo along with Charlie so there's no way I could have another dog now, but in the future I would really love a resue.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I just want to say to both folks who work with rescues and take mixes - THANK YOU! I hate it when you hear of rescues that will only help "pure" dogs, as if the dogs in need had anything to do with them being mixed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> _Mylissyk_; When we all left CG I e-mailed some people as well of the switch and gave them GRF link. He was one of them but I never heard back or have seen him here.
> 
> _Maggie's Mom_, we too go through times of few mixes and more pure Goldens as well. I guess it just depends on who needs help at the time there might be an open foster. Or not all rescue can take in mixes either, so some of these came by way of other rescues. Is this how you get some of your mixes?


Maybe you could email him about Trixie. I did PM him on CG, but haven't heard back.


----------

